# Another great service upgrade



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok my second uncommon service upgrade this month. 

I feel like this would look horrible in 2” rigid or pvc the way it is. I don’t have many options though. A panel move would require AFCI’s on the BX. 
Would you keep it this way ?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would run that in PVC (a little higher above the window) and tell them to paint it red to match the bricks after the inspection.

Or I would install one of those $120 Square D QO 200A discos under the meter which would allow me to run SER cable directly into the house and to the existing panel location without limitations on length.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Why not a meter with a breaker ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Why not a meter with a breaker ?


I don't know of any single meter-mains that are approved here, or else I would use one. Even better.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Given the area of the home and the looks right now I wouldn't have any issues running 2" pvc to the inside and keeping it low as it is shown.

I would not use an LB at the first bend but rather an elbow.

If you really are concerned you can use 1 1/2" and install 3- 2/0 conductors-- or even use a smaller neutral. I am assuming this is a residence


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Given the area of the home and the looks right now I wouldn't have any issues running 2" pvc to the inside *and keeping it low as it is shown.*
> 
> I would not use an LB at the first bend but rather an elbow.
> 
> If you really are concerned you can use 1 1/2" and install 3- 2/0 conductors-- or even use a smaller neutral. I am assuming this is a residence


"and keeping it low as it is shown."

Really? It's completely intruding in the window well.

I agree with everything else that you said, but I would run the pipe about 12-14" higher, just above the decretive bricks above the window.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

....


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

That meter looks like its only 48 - 52 inches to center. I'd raise it up enough to put an LRL and run the conduit between digital water meter and the top of decorative stone (like Hack suggested). Then dog leg it down into an LB and go into the house through the existing hole. 

Use 2" schedule 80 and two hole metal straps every 4 feet to avoid sagging. Or use 2" cowboys in the mortar joints.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I was thinking of a meter disco and dropping straight down, LB and inside. 

This is part of a big remodel, so the GC will fill the existing hole. This is the front of the house, to the left of that window is the front door. I think going straight down will look as best as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe trench around the window well?

Or maybe this is a dumb idea that isn’t so dumb: Trench into the window well and bury your pipe/cable a few inches below the window.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

WronGun said:


> Why not a meter with a breaker ?


Pro Tip: Don't buy the Milbank model from the SH. Siemens one at Peter D's favorite store will put an extra Benjamin in your pocket


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Siemens one is tiny compared to the Milbank one too. Almost the different between a single gang and a two gang vertical meter socket. Did my first all pvc service in a long while last week because my shoulders hurt from tendonitis and didn't feel like trying to bend SE cable.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> Pro Tip: Don't buy the Milbank model from the SH. Siemens one at Peter D's favorite store will put an extra Benjamin in your pocket


Can you link to the one that you use please?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This I believe:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens...Meter-Main-Load-Center-MM0202B1200R/202276328

Haven't used one in years, but I believe that is the one he's talking about.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Make sure you utility doesn't require the 5th jaw.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My PoCo requires the 5th jaw, horn bypass, and that 1/2" KO to use a barrel lock.

nrp3, that model says that it's unavailable in any store or for being shipped.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/ff/ffd20ecf-1d95-4294-ab54-23eb23f0d841.pdf


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

WronGun said:


> Why not a meter with a breaker ?



Yes.




HackWork said:


> I don't know of any single meter-mains that are approved here, or else I would use one. Even better.


That's disappointing.

We install metermains all the time. Just did a 400 yesterday.

A 200 runs about $180ish.
A 400 runs about $875 with (2) 200's and 8/16 distribution.

I like not having to screw with meterbases, panels, installing nipples, and wiring all the components. The 3 minutes and 4 screws it took to mount that 400 amp metermain yesterday makes it worth every penny over individual components and wiring.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> This I believe:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens...Meter-Main-Load-Center-MM0202B1200R/202276328
> 
> Haven't used one in years, but I believe that is the one he's talking about.


Yep, right across the aisle from the clearance gorilla nuts


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd just give that job to @HackWork and be done with it. Just have to make sure he gave me my 35% cut for the referral, LOL. I dislike, (my wife won't allow me to use the word "hate" anymore,) these kinds of jobs. To hard to install equipment and pipe, IMO.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

J F Go said:


> I'd just give that job to @HackWork and be done with it. Just have to make sure he gave me my 35% cut for the referral, LOL. I dislike, (my wife won't allow me to use the word "hate" anymore,) these kinds of jobs. To hard to install equipment and pipe, IMO.


Every crappy job has a price at which it becomes a great job. Figure out what that number is and start charging it:thumbup:


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

JoeSparky said:


> Every crappy job has a price at which it becomes a great job. Figure out what that number is and start charging it:thumbup:



Oh way ahead of you there. Gonna pay me to work extra hard, for sure. But I still don't have to "like it", do I ?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I can get past it if I don't have the high maintenance customer saying are you done yet...


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> This I believe:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Siemens...Meter-Main-Load-Center-MM0202B1200R/202276328
> 
> Haven't used one in years, but I believe that is the one he's talking about.




I’m going to order this one. $250 less than the millbank. 

they don’t carry this model anywhere around me. But looking at the specs it def meets codes for poco where I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> I’m going to order this one. $250 less than the millbank.
> 
> they don’t carry this model anywhere around me. But looking at the specs it def meets codes for poco where I am.
> 
> ...


I am very surprised that your PoCo doesn't want a 5th jaw or provision for barrel locking it.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

WronGun said:


> I’m going to order this one. $250 less than the millbank.
> 
> they don’t carry this model anywhere around me. But looking at the specs it def meets codes for poco where I am.
> 
> ...


Holy $hit. I thought NE was highway robbery for the Milbank one at $340. Your SH gets almost 5 bills for that crap  That junk still uses a Zinsco breaker.
No bypass/5th/lock required here for resi. Commercial requires lever bypass around here.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Milbank ones are ok and as long as I can source the main breaker, I'm ok if that's what the utility wants (and the cost is covered in the bid). I don't think I've ever seen a fifth jaw on anything locally. I can't see the inside of his basement to see whether it would have been easier to comer out of a standard meter socket, into a LB to a breaker enclosure inside and then SER over to where the panel is. I've been fighting with an old home with some sort of rubble foundation and trying to get through two feet of rocks, dirt and beams to get into the basement.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Holy $hit. I thought NE was highway robbery for the Milbank one at $340. Your SH gets almost 5 bills for that crap  That junk still uses a Zinsco breaker.
> 
> No bypass/5th/lock required here for resi. Commercial requires lever bypass around here.




I always have done bypass for commercial. I’ve never had to install a 5th jaw on any service. 

This town has their own private poco. 

The Millbank is at Depot for 435..... lately , I’ve only been using SH for certain things. I don’t trust their pricing. When I have time to gather material I order online....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

If that property is as beautiful as it appears it may be, i would see if the customer would be interested in an up-sell of doing an underground lateral from utility, coming into a new masonry yard column (with or without light)(taller than the one pictured), with a recessed meter and main (put an aesthetic access door in front of them). and put label on panel-board about the location of the meter and main switch.


:euro:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Yep, right across the aisle from the clearance gorilla nuts


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I used the Siemens disco meter today, very nice it will be my go to disco meter from now on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That is nice.

I am curious, why an expansion fitting in the service riser?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

WronGun said:


> I used the Siemens disco meter today, very nice it will be my go to disco meter from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just to give you the option to kill power going into the structure? What's the benefit over a main breaker?

Nevermind, sorry just started reading the start of the thread. I ask dumb questions when I'm tired.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> That is nice.
> 
> I am curious, why an expansion fitting in the service riser?



Yeah, that, and why no pic of the the load side path?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

CTshockhazard said:


> Yeah, that, and why no pic of the the load side path?


You only get 24 pics on a 35 mm roll.


----------

